# Probiotics by Jigsaw Health



## 18796 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just found out that I have IBS not too long ago and I was told that I needed to be taking probiotics. I was told that the Probiotics from JigsawHealth.com was the best. Not sure if that helps anyone, but thought I would tell you that they have really helped my symptomes!


----------



## 14529 (Feb 1, 2007)

what are your symptoms? is it the 25 billion culture one?


----------

